# Breakfast At Teleos Juice - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

One of the new lines landing at Sir Vape in May.





The first in the Breakfast at Teleos line, CRUNCH pays homage to two of our favorite things: a cereal by a certain captain and dessert legend - the krispy treat. Subtle notes of marshmallow-laden sweetness accompany the flaky undertones of cereal. On the front end you'll get a handful of berry flavor bathed in milky deliciousness and on the back a wonderful sweet, creamy mouth feel. One of our more "mellow" flavors, but full-bodied at the same time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> One of the new lines landing at Sir Vape in May.
> 
> View attachment 26011
> 
> 
> 
> The first in the Breakfast at Teleos line, CRUNCH pays homage to two of our favorite things: a cereal by a certain captain and dessert legend - the krispy treat. Subtle notes of marshmallow-laden sweetness accompany the flaky undertones of cereal. On the front end you'll get a handful of berry flavor bathed in milky deliciousness and on the back a wonderful sweet, creamy mouth feel. One of our more "mellow" flavors, but full-bodied at the same time.


Will you guys also be bringing in The Milk?

What is the eta on this


----------



## Sir Vape

The second juice in Breakfast at Teleos, THE MILK pays homage to one of our favorite drinks, fruity cereal milk™ from momofuku milk bar in Brooklyn. For those that don't know, it's a drink made by steeping Fruity Pebbles in whole milk with a few other key ingredients, vigorously stirred, and strained. When momofuku does it, they get one of the most delicious drinks on the planet. When we do it, we get THE MILK.


----------



## Sir Vape

Yiannaki said:


> Will you guys also be bringing in The Milk?
> 
> What is the eta on this




Hey bro yes we will. Should be leaving Friday this week so should have it mid next week if all goes according to plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bro yes we will. Should be leaving Friday this week so should have it mid next week if all goes according to plan


Great news  I trust there will be 3mg in the stock?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes there will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt

Yiannaki said:


> Great news  I trust there will be 3mg in the stock?


There is always 3mg @Yiannaki spare a thought for us 0mg'ers


----------



## Yiannaki

BigAnt said:


> There is always 3mg @Yiannaki spare a thought for us 0mg'ers


Holding thumbs for you Ant  ps at the rate people are dripping nic levels, 0 will be the new 3!


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> Holding thumbs for you Ant  ps at the rate people are dripping nic levels, 0 will be the new 3!



Never!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 26165
> 
> 
> 
> The second juice in Breakfast at Teleos, THE MILK pays homage to one of our favorite drinks, fruity cereal milk™ from momofuku milk bar in Brooklyn. For those that don't know, it's a drink made by steeping Fruity Pebbles in whole milk with a few other key ingredients, vigorously stirred, and strained. When momofuku does it, they get one of the most delicious drinks on the planet. When we do it, we get THE MILK.


Have heard good things about "the milk"! Really excited to try this line.
Is it ok to post a link to a good review (by a very good reviewer imo) here? Let me know and I'll remove it if necessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Go r


KB_314 said:


> Have heard good things about "the milk"! Really excited to try this line.
> Is it ok to post a link to a good review (by a very good reviewer imo) here? Let me know and I'll remove it if necessary.




Go right ahead  Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

What will the price range be like for these juices @Sir Vape?
Are they alcohol free?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I would say in the R260 - R270 range @Imthiaz Khan 

Yeah the Breakfast at Teleos and Boilermaker is alcohol free.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Mitch

Man oh man, am I happy. Love me some cereal joose. Looking forward to this, nice and local for me too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for the info @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Sir Vape, Boilermaker Chisel has Merlot, so is it just flavoring and still alcohol free?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BigAnt

@Sir Vape when will this arrive? Wanting to order some of the other new juices at the same time.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey@BigAnt this is on hold for a week or two. Awaiting stock of a few lines to come through with Teleos. Sorry for the delay 

Hugo


----------



## BigAnt

Sir Vape said:


> Hey@BigAnt this is on hold for a week or two. Awaiting stock of a few lines to come through with Teleos. Sorry for the delay
> 
> Hugo


In time for Vapecon


----------



## Yiannaki

Saw your Kilo post and couldn't help but wonder what has happened to the Teleos that was supposedly coming in? What is the status on this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Yiannaki

Teleos is def coming in. Really sorry for the delay. It has to do with distribution issues. Our distribution co had rights to the line and then there was complications etc etc. We have since found another distributor for Teleos which we are happy with. We placed another order for some other lines (like Kilo) so Teleos will most prob come in at the end of July.

What I can say is that I have had the pleasure of testing Teleos Milk and Crunch as well as the Kilo - Cereal Milk. They are both phenomenal vapes. Different and unique in their own right. Really stoked to be bringing in Kilo and now that we have confirmation that all is 100% with Teleos, we will keep you updated when they are coming in.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Balsak

Price more or less on these juices ?


----------



## Sir Vape

R260 - R280 depending on exchange rate when we order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys just an update on Teleos

We would like to apologise for the delay on bringing in this line. There were a few issues with the current distributor for Teleos but we know have everything sorted.

Teleos will be releasing 3 new much anticipated flavs that we have decided to bring in at the end of this month / first week September along with some other surprises.




The Remix Teleos range consists of:

The Milk V2
Pound Cake 
Chewy

Nom nom nom nom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

